# iAnthus Capital Holdings Inc



## can_84 (Jul 2, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone in our community here looked at "iAnthus Capital Holdings Inc"? If yes what is your take on this company? Would you buy ?


----------



## 30seconds (Jan 11, 2014)

I can not give advice but it has not peaked my personal interest. 

This might help though: https://ir.ianthuscapital.com/financial-reports


----------



## can_84 (Jul 2, 2011)

Would you consider medmen instead?


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I see, it's another marijuana stock. The one you're asking about (ITHUF) is listed OTC or the "pink sheets". These are small companies that can't, for whatever reason, meet listing requirements to trade on the regular stock exchanges.

Generally I avoid these kinds of stocks. There tends to be more uncertainty about them, and they're riskier. See this article:
https://www.investopedia.com/articles/investing/070313/use-caution-trading-pink-sheet-stocks.asp

If you're interested in the marijuana sector, then you might want to look at the HMMJ exchange traded fund (ETF) which trades in Canada. This is listed on the major stock exchange and holds several stocks in its portfolio, so it will offer more diversification. Buying a fund that contains several well-established stocks is probably a safer way to go than buying one or two random, tiny pot stocks.

NOTE: Many of us around here consider marijuana stocks to be somewhat of a stock bubble. There is a lot of popular enthusiasm about them, and they've had huge gains recently. There is potential for the sector as a whole, but recognize that these are extremely speculative investments and you could potentially lose a lot of money. I suggest not investing more money than you can afford to lose. You might want to treat it more like a "lottery ticket" than an investment.


----------



## can_84 (Jul 2, 2011)

Thank you James.

I agree with you about the speculation aspect of the sector. I did hold HMMJ but recent sold it as I believe like you said its a bubble. I am trying to find marijuana companies in the U.S before it is legalized federally in the future, if you have any suggestions for U.S based companies or even an index that follows only the U.S listed companies I would be very interested.


Thank you


----------

